# My Stolen Gun Was Recovered



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 1, 2017)

Some nine month or so ago, my Jeep was broken into and my concealed carry was stolen. I reported it to the local PD and always wondered if it would ever show up. Never really thought I'd hear about it again really.

This morning I got a call from a very strange number and it turns out my gun was recovered a few towns over. It was involved in a homicide


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 1, 2017)

Damn that sucks. I hope you reconsider leaving valuables in your vehicle.


----------



## Destin (Mar 1, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> Damn that sucks. I hope you reconsider leaving valuables in your vehicle.



My handgun is locked in my vehicle whenever I'm out in public somewhere. I have a lockbox permanently bolted to the floor. As long as you've taken reasonable efforts to responsibly conceal the handgun, you're in the clear. 

Much of my grip and light modifier gear for photography also lives in my vehicle. 

That's what insurance is for. If I lived in fear and never left anything in my vehicle I'd live a VERY inconvenient life.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 1, 2017)

When ever I am out in public my hand gun is on my right hip under my control.  It does me no good if it was left in the vehicle, besides my vehicle doesn't have a carry concealed permit.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 1, 2017)

they busted open my console while my jeep was parked right outside my apartment which is gated as well in a nice part of town. 

When I had a jeep wrangler (rarely had a top on it) I never had anything stolen out of it. I didn't think my Cherokee would be targeted so easily but I ordered a new center console that is basically a safe.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 1, 2017)

One of these bolted in your bedroom closet makes for a much safer place to store a weapon.  I have one bolted into the oak shelving on my side of our walk in closet.  A single weapon version bolted into the storage area that is under my back hatch of my vehicle and a large safe in the mechanics room of our house.  It's not a guns safe rather a full blown 900 lb security safe bolted into the concrete.  12, 2" bank vault bolts.   Your not pealing this thing with no crowbar that it guaranteed.  One side has had a long gun rack added.

If we ever move we are going to sell the safe for $250,000.00 and toss in the house for free cause I ain't moving that damn thing again.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 1, 2017)

That's not a bad idea. Here at work we have a nice big security safe as well haha. Lots of guns in there along with things that belong to clients.

The wife and I had to get our conceal carry due to a client being kidnapped and killed probably a year and half ago. Its possible we would be targeted due to the information that we have in regards to that client. Kinda creepy


----------



## table1349 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah, a small lock box in your house is much better.   I have investigated more than my fair share of guns stole from vehicles, from our own officers no less because they had kids and didn't want to spend the money on a lock box for the weapon in the house.   Everyone of them bought one, after the fact.  

This safe of mine is ungodly heavy and secure but the price was right.....FREE.   Our credit union was getting all new stuff a few years ago including a much larger safe.  This credit union branch was just a little 4 person branch so they had this small bank safe as well as 3 concrete lined document safes that they were giving away for free.  The catch was YOU claim it YOU move it.  I have no idea what this thing costs, but I am sure it was plenty.  I know it cost me $60.00 just to have it re-tumbled.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2017)

I never leave a gun in a car, its either on my body or in the safe Bolted to the floor in home.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2017)

If we ever move we are going to sell the safe for $250,000.00 and toss in the house for free cause I ain't moving that damn thing again. [/QUOTE]
LOL.Yes some of them are like lifting a tank you can get hurt and drop a nut or two.LOL


----------



## Destin (Mar 1, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> When ever I am out in public my hand gun is on my right hip under my control.  It does me no good if it was left in the vehicle, besides my vehicle doesn't have a carry concealed permit.



I meant when I'm going places that I can't carry it, like my job. But when I can I carry it.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2017)

Destin said:


> ......As long as you've taken reasonable efforts to responsibly conceal the handgun, you're in the clear.......



Not according to the homicide victim's family.  I have no doubt they're lawyering up in hopes of winning the Lawsuit Lottery.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 1, 2017)

I keep my guns locked up with the Army and Police and hope they dont shoot me with them.

 Something you bought for safety, killed someone. Go figure. Guns kill people.


----------



## Destin (Mar 1, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> I keep my guns locked up with the Army and Police and hope they dont shoot me with them.
> 
> Something you bought for safety, killed someone. Go figure. Guns kill people.



That's your preference. We're each entitled to protect our lives how we see fit. 

Me, I work in public safety. I'm familiar with how long it takes the police to respond to my house and other locations in my community, and it's unacceptable to me.

The police are generally a reactive force, and not a proactive presence. They're more likely to come and put you in a body bag than they are to keep you from getting shot.. they just can't be everywhere all the time.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2017)

Destin said:


> ..........
> Me, I work in public safety. I'm familiar with how long it takes the police to respond to my house.............



When seconds count, the police are just minutes away!




OGsPhotography said:


> ...........Guns kill people.



All my guns must be defective then.  Heck, my 'assault rifle' has yet to even assault someone, let alone kill them.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep. My preference. Thanks for pointing that out.

But, we are not entitled to protect ourselfs as we see fit.  There are laws. A sense of entitlement is why most triggers are pulled and why there are more guns than people in North America.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> ......But, we are not entitled to protect ourselfs as we see fit.  .........



You obviously have forgotten your history.

Declaration of Independence:



> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights....



Ten of those_ inalienable Rights endowed by our Creator _are codified in the Bill of Rights.  The 2nd Amendment, therefor, doesn't entitle me to anything.  But my right to defend myself was granted to me by my Creator.


----------



## Destin (Mar 1, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Yep. My preference. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> But, we are not entitled to protect ourselfs as we see fit.  There are laws. A sense of entitlement is why most triggers are pulled and why there are more guns than people in North America.



And yet *legally* owned firearms represent well under 1% of the firearm related murders in our country. Because legal gun owners generally represent a very responsible segment of the population, and criminals don't obtain their weapons legally anyway. 

Most triggers pulled in America are by criminals who illegally obtained the weapon, and the OP's scenario is a perfect example of this. 

You're right there are laws. Laws to protect my right to defend myself how I see fit. There are also consequences in place for those who pull the trigger in situations where it wasn't justified. The system has laws to protect those on both sides of a firearm, as it should be.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 1, 2017)

Yours didnt yet Sparky, but the OPs did.

Anyway Im bowing out its a stupid argument, have a good night all and no, I don't really a ^{#% bout guns to be arguing. Theres guns everwhere, I get it. I do have a perspective as well as everyone else does too.

My gun will never kill someone, thats all I know.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Yours didnt yet Sparky,...



Yet?  You honestly believe they will?  You think when I go to the gun show this weekend some evil gun is just gonna jump up and kill me?



OGsPhotography said:


> but the OPs did.........



Really?  So the DA filed murder charges against the gun? How did they handcuff the gun?  Who read the gun it's Miranda rights?  Who is going to represent the gun when it goes to trial?




OGsPhotography said:


> ......My gun will never kill someone, thats all I know.



Yet, according to you..... *it will*.  Terribly judgemental of you to say MY guns WILL kill someone, but magically you know YOURS WON'T.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 2, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > ..........
> ...



One of the problems is that when seconds count, the people involved take minutes before they decide to ask for help


----------



## terri (Mar 2, 2017)

Really, guys?    Like you think this discussion will lead anywhere but off the rails?   

From the TPF guidelines (for many, many years):

_* While images containing firearms depicted for the sake of art are permitted, discussion of firearms and related politics is not. Like politics and religion, it is another hot button topic that can lead to inflammatory discussion. Such discussion posts will be removed by the moderating team._


----------

